# Toro 8-32 (56150) Manual



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is actually a small ride on mower that a friend of mine has and is having some stalling/non running issues, does anyone know where I can get a manual or the electrical diagram for it? (one or more of the safety switches seem to be acting up). Thanks.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

There's somewhat of a schematic for the electrical on page 8 of the parts catalog on toro's site. The "service manual" they have listed is not a shop manual. I just picked the middle of serial range.

Looks like deck and neutral are on the yellow, and seat on the green.
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=4052


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks jt


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I once had a front engine 8-32 pass through my garage once. Darn thing gave me fits. It would only start by jumping the solenoid. I checked and rechecked every switch on it. It finally came down to moving the ground wire to another location on the frame.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

He bought it used recently. He says it was working fine and as he was mowing it suddenly stalled. It has a switch underneat the deck engagement lever, it would only start if that switch is pressed down using the lever, but as soon as you release it it stalls.
I see three switches on the electric diagram, but they all connect to a module, does anyone know how they work together?
It's an 89 model Serial 90XXXXX.


----------

